# [V]   DELL XPS 17 - L702X Notebook



## fabo-erc (6. April 2013)

Hi

Ich soll das notebook meiner freundin verkaufen...

sie hat ein ein DELL XPS 17 - L702X Notebook kaufdatum ist 2011

Intel I7 2620M
4GB ram
geforce gt555m

der rest steht auf der dell seite 

DELL XPS 17 - L702X Notebook

FB 600€

-fabo


----------

